# Heavy Metal Parking Lot!



## Explorer (Jun 4, 2011)

God, this movie brought back so many memories.

Heavy Metal Parking Lot - Watch the Documentary Film for Free | Watch Free Documentaries Online | SnagFilms

I saw so many bands at the Cap Center. DC-101 was an awesome radio station. Driving there, or back home, you might take a side trip over Cry Baby Bridge, or drive past the place where the Goatman escaped from the biotech research center.

I'm ashamed to admit I think some of those chicks with bouffed-up hair were cute. I wonder where some of the chicks I used to know are now....


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 25, 2011)

Explorer said:


> God, this movie brought back so many memories.
> 
> Heavy Metal Parking Lot - Watch the Documentary Film for Free | Watch Free Documentaries Online | SnagFilms
> 
> ...



dude of course they were cute! some of them are probably still hot. great movie too. i have the dvd.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I never knew that movie existed! I'm totally going to check that out. And that stuff you mentioned about the girls and wondering where they are now made two of them pop into my mind immediately. Good times.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha there is this video where the film makers go back to visit "Zebra Man" 13 years later.

After:


Before:


Man he sure did become a pussy. haha


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 25, 2011)

Alimination said:


> Haha there is this video where the film makers go back to visit "Zebra Man" 13 years later.
> 
> After:
> 
> ...




ok, first, what kind of videographers are these guys? they want to get his reaction but they're playing it back on a tiny camcorder with no sound. 

secondly this guy... ah, man. whatever. it's hard to believe but it actually does happen. over the years i've seen people who used to be into metal turn into ordinary schmoes. it's always sad. 

i like him with his zebra body suit man! grabbing the mic and going off! whoo!


----------



## poisonelvis (Aug 25, 2011)

woah,thats my time,man i was never "that guy"


----------



## Powermetalbass (Sep 11, 2011)

that is an epic 17 minutes.


----------

